# Mündliche Prüfung in der Uni - Physik



## Katzun (1 Feb. 2008)

Mündliche Prüfung in der Uni - Physik.
Der erste Prüfling wird rein gerufen.

Der Professor guckt ihn streng an und stellt die Frage:
"Sie sind in einem Zug, der mit 80 km/h fährt. Plötzlich wird Ihnen warm. Was machen Sie?"
"Naja," sagt der Student, "ich mache das Fenster auf."
"Gut, nun berechnen Sie
a) den neuen Luftwiderstand, der durch das Öffnen des Fensters zustande kommt.
Sie dürfen die Fensterfläche und Zuglänge selbst festlegen.
b) Welcher Reibungsunterschied zwischen Fahrgestell und Gleisen stellt sich nun neu ein?
c) Wird durch das Öffnen der Zug langsamer und wenn ja, um wie viel?"

Der Student ist erwartungsgemäß sprachlos, kann wohl die Fragen nicht beantworten und verlässt 
den Prüfungsraum.So ging es mit den restlichen 12 weiteren Studenten bis der letzte reinkommt.

Er bekommt die gleiche erste Frage: 
"Ich ziehe meine Jacke aus.", antwortete der Student.

"Es ist aber richtig warm." sagt der Professor.
"Dann ziehe ich eben auch meinen Pulli aus."
"Es ist aber so heiß im Abteil, wie in einer Sauna.""Sauna? Dann ziehe ich mich ganz aus, Herr Professor."
"Ja, gut - Aber im Abteil sind zwei geile Schwuchteln, die Sie unbedingt vernaschen wollen."

Ganz ruhig antwortete der Student:
"Wissen Sie Herr Professor, Ich bin das 4. Mal hier zur mündlichen Prüfung....
es kann der ganze Zug voll mit geilen Schwuchteln sein....
das verdammte Fenster bleibt zu!!!"


----------



## Vampire_de (2 Feb. 2008)

Der Witz war der mit Abstand beste Witz, den ich in den letzten Jahren gehört habe...


----------

